# Audio mixer changes based on scenes



## Wolgulc (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello !
I came to submit an idea at the scene level, that of having the possibility of having an option for this to change the audio mixer according to the scenes.
Let me explain, for example my first scene is an introductory scene there is no microphone on there is my background music which is fully in dB, then after I change scene and pass on one with an overlay where the background music is low and my microphone activated and that without having to change that by the mixer (good then we can continue to change things on the audio mixer), all this will be possible via an option on the scene to choose these changes.
Hoping that the idea may one day lead to something (Plugin or a real feature on OBS Studio ^^)


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jun 11, 2020)

Are you sure this isn't already built-into OBS?
When you change scenes, you can select you audio sources (they are NOT automatically populated in every scenes, in Windows anyway). So, now I have scenes where I don't have the microphone, so when I'm in those scenes, the microphone is off (desired behavior)
Any my understanding (but don't quote me.. I'm new here) of audio filters is that they are scene specific, so you you can figure out a way to adjust a source audio level by scene, essentially


----------



## Wolgulc (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes you can change your audio mixer manually, but I was talking about an option to put in the scene which blocks the functions of the audio mixer according to this scene without having to go through filters, just by changing that in an option of scene.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jun 11, 2020)

I guess I don't understand your setup. 
For me, the microphone(s), recorded audio/video feeds, etc. all are all separate audio feeds, visible as such on OBS Advanced Audio Properties. In OBS scenes, you can control which appear (ie remove entirely..not present, or mute). This doesn't address changing volume level for a given audio source... but certainly on a scene-by-scene basis controls which are available to stream. 
Now, if you use an external (to OBS) audio mixer and present it all to OBS as a single audio source... then there is by definition nothing OBS can do separately because you are only presenting a single audio feed to OBS ...without something (plugin or ??) to go out and remotely adjust your mixer.. if the mixer (s/w or physical) is capable of such


----------



## Wolgulc (Jun 14, 2020)

I said that for it to be integrated directly into OBS Studio without having to go through any filter or plugins, but just an option by right clicking on the mouse.
Which would just block the sound elements of the audio mixer in stages

But hey if it's too complex what I give as an idea I understand


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jun 16, 2020)

Sorry, I've only been using OBS for 3 months... And I suspect English isn't your first language.. between the two, 'm not sure exactly what you are asking. I don't think it is too complex.. actually I go back to my firs reply... I think OBS already enables what you are requesting. The audio properties are by scene. Configure scene settings with sources as you normally would. Also configure audio properties (sources, volume levels, etc)... so if in Scene #2 (or whatever) mute or remove an audio source you don't want hear. Or adjust its volume (in that scene only).
From what you posted, this is what I gather you are trying to do


----------



## b3ck (Feb 26, 2021)

I wish this was possible as well, I have an 'SRT-INPUT' source using Media Source and want it to have full volume when in my 'LIVE' scene, but be muted in my 'BRB' scene.  As far as I know this is not possible.


----------



## NaeNae (Aug 1, 2021)

@Lawrence_SoCal What you are referring to is the fact that you have your audio's set as an input/output source. Some things are auto-populated into OBS such as Desktop Audio, and Mic. It takes your default audio settings from the computer and adds them to OBS. I don't want my desktop audio to play during my start up screen but if I mute it during starting soon scene it will stay muted for my gaming scene. it would be nice to have Mixer setting PER scene and not globally throughout them.


----------



## nekobaby (Jan 1, 2022)

@NaeNae , @Lawrence_SoCal This is a couple of months after the fact and the requested feature still isn't built-in. . . however, you can use a plug-in like Advanced Scene Switcher to set up so audio toggles off/on in certain scenes and stuff. Obviously, this doesn't fulfill the request for no plugins/addons, but it is what it is. . . and this is what we have to deal with.

I've got a setup with multiple scenes/sources. . . but I only really want most of the sounds active on my Main - Live scene. Hence this convoluted not active/is active mute/unmute setup below. But it works. And with just activating a scene, it switched the audio sources the way I want. No more forgetting to unmute my mic in game. Woooo.


----------



## Warmuptill (Jan 3, 2022)

Just to add to the comment by @nekobaby - you can set up even more complicated rules on the macro tab of the advance scene switcher, which will also allow you to fade the volume level of audio sources.



If you have suggestions on how to improve the plugin in that regard I am all ears :)


----------



## RicohLA (Mar 21, 2022)

Warmuptill said:


> Just to add to the comment by @nekobaby - you can set up even more complicated rules on the macro tab of the advance scene switcher, which will also allow you to fade the volume level of audio sources.
> View attachment 78712
> If you have suggestions on how to improve the plugin in that regard I am all ears :)



I may be not the OP of this post. But, THANK YOU SO MUCH. Didn't know Advanced Scene Switcher is a swiss knife. I'll play around this, I may have questions regarding other things this plugin packs.


----------



## mtso (Jan 2, 2023)

Can I apply different audio filter(s) on different scene, but same audio source?   (Ex: scene 1 does not have reverb, scene 2 has reverb)


----------



## Anthropophagic64 (Jan 2, 2023)

I was just working on something similar. 

I had some outro music playing on my closing scene and when I switch to my end scene (no cam/no mic/credits before we raid out) I would use my Stream deck (which I use to change scenes) toggle on/off a gain filter on my music track. This lowers the gain on the closing scene, and raises it on my ending scene. 

If you don't have a stream deck, the Macros from Advanced Scene Switcher are probably your best bet. 

Else you can kludge something together with 2 matching audio sources, playing the same track both with different levels but different ones visible in each scene. This kind of works, but in order for them to stay in sync, they can't be set to become active when scene becomes active. Which means it wont start at the beginning of the track.


----------



## khaver (Jan 2, 2023)

You can try out my scene volume automation LUA script. VAPS (Volume Automation Per Scene) reads a text file to automate volume levels of audio sources per scene. It lets you jump to a specific volume ( or no volume) on a scene change, or you can fade in and out or lower and raise source volumes over a specified time.
You can find it here.


----------

